# do we have a learning trans?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes it learns, how long the process takes I can't tell you.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

thats probably why it did that? see i never noticed it in auto mode, if its in auto i drive easy 99% of the time. manual mode i choose my own shift points and down shift when needed. 
makes me wonder several questions..
1. if i dont use auto mode that often does the car learn my last driving habits and uses them for when i switch to auto mode? 
2. if i put it in auto mode to talk on the phone/ or what ever. i live in the hill country in texas where i have to drop to 5th gear to go up hill. what shifting does the car use, or does that matter. since the cruze is set?


see this is my first car that has more computer stuff then my 2 trucks did combined. my last truck the 96 ram. had a pcm, but it mostly controlled 4th gear and lockup. shifting was done via valve body working off throttle input or the tps harder i mashed the higher the shifts, could even adjust the shifts points some. 




off topic but i found out that this thing loves 4th gear at 30mph 5th is on the edge of a downshift for me, lowest it stays in 5th is 28mph.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze has a limp mode that will allow you to drive a short distance on seriously reduced power. Also, if your power steering goes out you can still steer the car - it just becomes a very heavy rack & pinon steering feel. Also, the brakes will continue to operate normally until you get to low speed in this situation. At low speed you'll need the hand brake.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Yes it learns, how long the process takes I can't tell you.


I think they are just like people....................some are dummer than others! :idiot:


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> The Cruze has a limp mode that will allow you to drive a short distance on seriously reduced power. Also, if your power steering goes out you can still steer the car - it just becomes a very heavy rack & pinon steering feel. Also, the brakes will continue to operate normally until you get to low speed in this situation. At low speed you'll need the hand brake.


thank you that's good to know if the computer goes out (hope it never happens) i can limp it home. i drove that 89 (thing loved to eat pwr steering pumps and break belts) only way i could turn it easy was hit the gas and make the rear help me out some... not sure what setup it had. but it was a pain to steer. 

i hate to de rail but, how are the brakes tied in with the steering.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

i am surprised what i did didnt hurt my trans, ok when you get mad make sure you know what your doing so not going to detail of what caused it, but anyway i got upset (car was in park) threw it in drive and hit the gas hit 40mph and decided to shift and went into neutral, (couldnt move over and was on a busy highway with traffic coming behind me) so i slowed down to 20mph and went back to drive and went to manual mode and got back up to speed in a hurry. no grinding or codes (just smooth shifting)


if i remember right this car wont let you go from neutral to drive unless your at a safe speed. i can understand, if your below 5mph but 20mph hard to believe

also i found out at a stand still i can go from reverse to drive without the brake, drive to reverse need the brake pressed in..


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

2014cruse+ls said:


> i am surprised what i did didnt hurt my trans, ok when you get mad make sure you know what your doing so not going to detail of what caused it, but anyway i got upset (car was in park) threw it in drive and hit the gas hit 40mph and decided to shift and went into neutral, (couldnt move over and was on a busy highway with traffic coming behind me) so i slowed down to 20mph and went back to drive and went to manual mode and got back up to speed in a hurry. no grinding or codes (just smooth shifting)
> 
> 
> if i remember right this car wont let you go from neutral to drive unless your at a safe speed. i can understand, if your below 5mph but 20mph hard to believe
> ...


I've done this on accident before. Thought I was in manual mode. Neutral to drive is safe as the computer rev matches. It won't let it go into drive at high rpm though. It blinks "D" until the revs drop to a rev matched point. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I mistakenly shifted from reverse to D while still rolling back at a few MPH(not enough brake action on my part in a speedy maneuver), the transmission did not engage D, it put it into neutral instead. On a rental cruze I put car in park while rolling at 5mph, same thing occurred. 

Nice to know it will save itself from at least some stupidity. 

To address your concerns, my trans has always had a crappy 2-3shift when at 4000-4200RPM. Above that RPM its smooth or below, but its almost always a bit abrupt/harsh at that RPM, only that gear though. With bumping it into neutral, nothing to worry about, just get off the gas to shift back into D. I like to use neutral on a few routes I drive(longer coasting) and just slide the lever back to D at whatever MPH I'm at. I have bumped neutral a few times, I just wait a few seconds for the RPM to settle down to shift back to D.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I mistakenly shifted from reverse to D while still rolling back at a few MPH(not enough brake action on my part in a speedy maneuver), the transmission did not engage D, it put it into neutral instead. On a rental cruze I put car in park while rolling at 5mph, same thing occurred.
> 
> Nice to know it will save itself from at least some stupidity.
> 
> To address your concerns, my trans has always had a crappy 2-3shift when at 4000-4200RPM. Above that RPM its smooth or below, but its almost always a bit abrupt/harsh at that RPM, only that gear though. With bumping it into neutral, nothing to worry about, just get off the gas to shift back into D. I like to use neutral on a few routes I drive(longer coasting) and just slide the lever back to D at whatever MPH I'm at. I have bumped neutral a few times, I just wait a few seconds for the RPM to settle down to shift back to D.


ya its a nice thing that this car does save its self from user error. 

so far i havent noticed the issue yet. hopefully it was a one time thing.


----------

